# Lego Halloween Minifigures



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

For those who collect or have kids who love Lego mini-figures, Lego has new Halloween characters! 

I love the Fly and the Grim Reaper!!

http://shop.lego.com/en-CA/LEGO-Minifigures-Series-14-Monsters-71010;jsessionid=1789A8C2DFD945D680085D5EF3CEB7C1.lego-ps16


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been trying to get these for the past copule weeks since they were leaked in some stores. Still haven't found them. Might just order them online.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

As a AFOL and Minifigure collector, I have gone crazy waiting for these to be released!!! This is an awesome set and will go nicely with my Lego Monster Fighters sets that I build for Halloween. 

For those that don't know, each minifigure has a specific unique "bump code" which is imprinted (sometimes faintly) on the back bottom of the package. If you know the bump codes, you can determine which figure is in the blind package. This helps you find a specific minifigure.

I haven't seen the bump code key for this series 14 yet, but can post it when I find one if anyone is interested (or just google search "lego minifigures series 14 bump codes".


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I did't know that about the bump codes, thanks for the heads up! I just love them! The gargoyle is awesome as well!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Although I think all of them are great, I love, love, love the Spectre and the Banshee figures! They use a difference base vs legs.
















The new Scooby Doo sets are pretty great for Halloween decorating too. Love this Mystery Mansion. I have two.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh that's a Spectre, I thought Grim Reaper!  Scooby Doo is awesome too!!!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I think it looks like a Grim Reaper also.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

6-paq said:


> As a AFOL and Minifigure collector, I have gone crazy waiting for these to be released!!! This is an awesome set and will go nicely with my Lego Monster Fighters sets that I build for Halloween.
> 
> For those that don't know, each minifigure has a specific unique "bump code" which is imprinted (sometimes faintly) on the back bottom of the package. If you know the bump codes, you can determine which figure is in the blind package. This helps you find a specific minifigure.
> 
> I haven't seen the bump code key for this series 14 yet, but can post it when I find one if anyone is interested (or just google search "lego minifigures series 14 bump codes".


I, for one, would be interested in the bump codes. I'll still probably get some blind, but the codes couldn't hurt.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, these are fantastic! We have the Haunted House that 6-Paq has in the avatar pic, we actually found it at Target...on CLEARANCE! Strange because I didn't think the stores even stocked this particular playset, but there it was one night, bearing a red clearance sticker for $79! My guess is it was an online order return or something. Anyway...I'd love to get some of these mini figs to stick in the house, thanks for the heads up. AND for the tip about the bump codes!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

HexMe said:


> Wow, these are fantastic! We have the Haunted House that 6-Paq has in the avatar pic, we actually found it at Target...on CLEARANCE! Strange because I didn't think the stores even stocked this particular playset, but there it was one night, bearing a red clearance sticker for $79! My guess is it was an online order return or something. Anyway...I'd love to get some of these mini figs to stick in the house, thanks for the heads up. AND for the tip about the bump codes!


Wow, you SCORED on that set HexMe!!!! Even without the original box, these sets are really pricey if you can find them on ebay! This is my favorite set ever!

Haven't found a bump code list yet, but found a "Feel Guide" (yup, we used to "feel up" those blind packs at the store).  This article states that the bump codes aren't reliable anymore, but this is the first I've seen this mentioned.

Anyway, for those that buy their minifigures in store, this may help identify your figures by feel (or in addition to a bump code guide). Hope this helps!

http://www.thebrickfan.com/lego-collectible-minifigures-series-14-monsters-71010-feel-guide/


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Went to one local Target. Found a box...it was completely empty! Someone(s) bought every single one. Might try to hit up another one today.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have even opened this thread! There are 3 that I want. Codes already posted on youtube.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm a collector of the minifigures and a couple sets ago they did away with the bump codes. I didn't even know about them until we were at target feeling all of them and an employee walked behind us and laughed and said, "that used to be easier when they all had different codes". 

So far we've only found half of this monster set and they are really picked over every time we do find them at a store. In every minifigure series there is always a figure with a costume on that usually has a big mask, so I really like the trick or treater skeleton with his little tie on mask lol. 

If you are really having trouble finding them you may want to try Walgreens. We've had good luck with minifigures there, I assume because the toy isle at Walgreens isn't as popular as at a place like Target.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I have an in with the local toy store that specializes in building toys. She told me about these weeks ago, but I didn't know they were out already. Have to stop by on my next day off


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I love Legos, I have the enitre Modular Buldings line that I've decked out to be Halloween related, and I'd love to add these characters!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Penumbra said:


> I love Legos, I have the enitre Modular Buldings line that I've decked out to be Halloween related, and I'd love to add these characters!


We are collecting the modulars as well (missing a few though). Would love to see a pic of your collection are dressed up for Halloween!!


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

They look great. Anyone know if these are in the shops in the UK? If so, release date? I do love Lego mini figures.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to get the mad scientist!!! Been trying to get something similar ever since Pat decided that was the costume she is wearing for the wedding! Our cake will have Lego figurines representing us and if I can get it our figurines will match our costumes!


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Awww those are lovely!!!!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I am pretty sure that I need to buy these! Thank you for posting about them. Will have to go check out our Lego store.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

They have a brand new Halloween set called Trick or Treat. It's a ToT walking up to a haunted house doorway with a skeleton behind it: http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Trick-or-Treat-40122?fromListing=listing


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

trentsketch said:


> They have a brand new Halloween set called Trick or Treat. It's a ToT walking up to a haunted house doorway with a skeleton behind it: http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Trick-or-Treat-40122?fromListing=listing


That's adorable! I think my husband needs it for his collection. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Shut. Up. 

So which retailers is carrying these now? I need to know who to give all my money to.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump Codes? Cool. I'm one of those that will fondle all the packages trying to find the ones that I want. Bump codes will make it much easier (though less fun). Thank you!



6-paq said:


> As a AFOL and Minifigure collector, I have gone crazy waiting for these to be released!!! This is an awesome set and will go nicely with my Lego Monster Fighters sets that I build for Halloween.
> 
> For those that don't know, each minifigure has a specific unique "bump code" which is imprinted (sometimes faintly) on the back bottom of the package. If you know the bump codes, you can determine which figure is in the blind package. This helps you find a specific minifigure.
> 
> I haven't seen the bump code key for this series 14 yet, but can post it when I find one if anyone is interested (or just google search "lego minifigures series 14 bump codes".


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

All the new minifigures are cool. If you want to see pictures of all the Scooby doo sets I have an album with all of them in it. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-walking-dead-albums-halloween-legos-2015-a.html


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Probably the best place to get Legos at this point is an official Lego store. If not, Target carries a lot of the sets.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

As a huge Lego fan I definitely need all of these!! Time to be the weirdo at Toys R Us feeling bags for each figure! haha


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

trentsketch said:


> They have a brand new Halloween set called Trick or Treat. It's a ToT walking up to a haunted house doorway with a skeleton behind it: http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Trick-or-Treat-40122?fromListing=listing


Awesome!! Thanks for the heads-up!!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Shut. Up.
> 
> So which retailers is carrying these now? I need to know who to give all my money to.


From what I've read online, Target, Walgreens, WalMart and the Lego Store (if you are near one). They go very fast. They are sold out at lego online, but you can keep checking as their inventory goes in and out.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

This is a good Target inventory search:

http://www.fyndly.com/target/tools/inventory/check.html


The DCPI for the Minifigures Series 14 is 204-00-1379. Enter the DCPI, your zip code and your mile range. I found them in stock in five stores near me. Hope this helps!!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

minksocks said:


> They look great. Anyone know if these are in the shops in the UK? If so, release date? I do love Lego mini figures.


Do you have a WH Smith, Argos or Toyland near you? I've read that some have found them there.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Rustie said:


> Time to be the weirdo at Toys R Us feeling bags for each figure! haha


hahaha I thought I was the only one.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Another "Feeler's Guide" with pictures:

https://gnaat.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/serie_14_lego_guide_by_gnaat2.pdf

If you notice on the left side of each minifigure picture, it will tell you how many of that figure is in each unopened box (i.e. "3 in one box"). If you're lucky enough to find an unopened box on the shelf, you can find all 16 with a little bit of fondling and time. 

Here is the youtube video that was referred to in an above post. She opens each figure and shows you what to feel for and the bump codes, but these codes aren't always reliable so double-check with a feel. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqlDugnjoWs

Happy Hunting!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got back from the Lego store, where I and a charming stranger spent quite a bit of time fondling every package. I got the whole set ! WooHoo! And managed it with only 2 dupes. I can't take credit though, the other guy was really good. Looks like the rare one is the spider woman. There were only two in the box. There were a lot of the pirate...


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Ahhh man........lucky!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

*sigh* spoke to another employee at my local toy store and she said they have them ordered but no idea when they're going to be in. The woman I normally talk to is the owner and she had already gone home for the day. My girls were disappointed.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Penumbra said:


> I love Legos, I have the enitre Modular Buldings line that I've decked out to be Halloween related, and I'd love to add these characters!


 I'd love to see a pic if  you have one. I have most of the modulars except the first couple....they are out of my price range. Love Lego and I now have my grandson hooked on them


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Lego's Scooby Doo line looks really good too. They have some of the classic monsters from the original cartoon. I picked up the mansion set yesterday and it is really amazing how much Lego has changed over the years. Remember when we were little and it was all just square and rectangular blocks? The mansion has clear windows, a greenhouse with a tilting roof, a scooter with a sidecar... and the Audrey plant looks fantastic.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Lego's Scooby Doo line looks really good too. They have some of the classic monsters from the original cartoon. I picked up the mansion set yesterday and it is really amazing how much Lego has changed over the years. Remember when we were little and it was all just square and rectangular blocks? The mansion has clear windows, a greenhouse with a tilting roof, a scooter with a sidecar... and the Audrey plant looks fantastic.


I purchased all of the Scooby Doo sets, but have only built the Mystery Plane. Did you know that Velma only appears in the Mystery Mansion and Fred only appears in the Mystery Machine? 

The Mystery Machine is the most popular and sells out very quickly! I managed to snag two of the Mystery Machine, Mystery Plane and Mystery Mansion. I will build and display one set and keep the other.

I agree that the ingenuity of Lego sets today is amazing compared to what I grew up with. I'm a 50-something female and grew up with only those red/white/blue bricks with a couple of windows and wheels! But, we really used our imagination with those sets. My kids just build the sets the way there are designed. I just can't get them as interested in Lego as I am. They think I'm weird.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

These are definitely a hot item right now. The Lego Store by us had 2 full boxes available a week ago Friday, and yesterday when we went again they were sold out. Thanks for the tip about Walgreens - we'll try there.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Our Walgreens only had series 12 out - hopefully they will get the others out when they do their Halloween display


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

If your in the UK, my Tesco had some earlier, 5 boxes, 4 unopened.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

No luck at Target but Walmart was fully stocked! Grabbed 2 minifigs--got the witch and the dead-looking pirate. The witch is adorable! The coloring is great and the black cat is perfect! I really want the ToT and the plant man. He cracks me up. His expression is beyond hilarious to me!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Looked at multiple stores since the release & didn't find any. I did order some online through Toy r Us, which should come later this week. Hopefully, I don't get a bunch of multiple characters.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

found three today and scooped them all up
got the werewolf, the specter and the fly 

the search for the mad scientist continues!


----------



## Death_Eater (Sep 30, 2014)

I love these Minifigures! I was lucky enough to get a full set by feeling the packets. They really do go very well with the Monster Fighters Haunted House.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I visited Target today to find the four I wanted, (witch, specter, fly and spider queen) I felt the packages and checked the "bump codes" and was pretty confident I got the ones I wanted, but instead I got the scientist, skeleton guy, Frankenstein rocker and the plant guy. I don't mind the scientist or skeleton, but the plant guy and Frankenstein were two of the ones I really disliked. I guess the search continues, I thought it would be easier than this.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Penumbra said:


> I visited Target today to find the four I wanted, (witch, specter, fly and spider queen) I felt the packages and checked the "bump codes" and was pretty confident I got the ones I wanted, but instead I got the scientist, skeleton guy, Frankenstein rocker and the plant guy. I don't mind the scientist or skeleton, but the plant guy and Frankenstein were two of the ones I really disliked. I guess the search continues, I thought it would be easier than this.


 Ugh... sorry. 

I am just not talented at feeling those blindpacks and can never get them right!!! I guess on the bright side, you didn't get any duplicates! 

Perhaps you can find someone who will trade for the ones you want?


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Got the ones I ordered online yesterday. I ended up with 2 werewolves, 2 spectres, 1 spider queen, 1 zombie cheerleader, and 1 tiger girl. I'm gonna try to look for more. Penumbra, I'll trade you a spectre for a scientist. Message me if you want to trade.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

Between the Lego store and Target, I've managed to get everybody except Big Foot despite some duplicates. I don't really care for Big Foot so I'm done.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I really wish they would re-release that Monster Fighters house. I didn't find out about it until last year and the only ones I've seen on ebay all go for $400+.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I have an extra werewolf, if someone wants to trade. I'd like the skeleton, fly, witch, gargoyle, pirate, or banshee.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

thisdougsforu said:


> I really wish they would re-release that Monster Fighters house. I didn't find out about it until last year and the only ones I've seen on ebay all go for $400+.


Monster Fighters is my all-time favorite line of Lego! I have the complete series. It even surpasses the Winter Village series that I also collect. A couple of the MF sets I am not that fond of, but love the minifigures that go with them.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Through an incredible stroke of luck I managed to get a complete set today at Bi-Mart, they had THREE full boxes of them and they were even a dollar cheaper at 2.99 each, it did feel a little weird standing there for a half hour feeling the packages, but I managed to get all the ones I missed. 

So if you're still looking for these I recommend visiting Bi-Mart if you have one near you.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Penumbra said:


> Through an incredible stroke of luck I managed to get a complete set today at Bi-Mart, they had THREE full boxes of them and they were even a dollar cheaper at 2.99 each, it did feel a little weird standing there for a half hour feeling the packages, but I managed to get all the ones I missed.
> 
> So if you're still looking for these I recommend visiting Bi-Mart if you have one near you.


Wow! Great score!! I have never seen them in a B&M out here (we don't have Bi-Mart). Sold out before I got to the stores. I got mine on ebay.


----------

